
Euro2016 live streams/highlights/stats from Terminal (Mac) - jctissier
https://github.com/jctissier/Euro2016_TerminalApp
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Show HN
Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I am curious how long it took to develop and what challenges there were.

